# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  DIY mạch điều khiển nhiệt tay hàn Hakko T12.

## huynhbacan

Mình xin chia sẻ cách điều khiển tay hàn Hakko T12 bằng STM32 (PID kiểm soát nhiệt độ), cho bạn nào cần.
Linh kiện thông dụng, rất ít linh kiện.


- tay hàn T12,
- Stm32,
- opto thông dụng 817,
- Lm358,
- led MAX7912,
- 7805,
- Transistor darlington >5A, 30V.
- Diod xung FR107,
- Tụ nguồn >100uF, 35V,
- Vài con trở.

Còn tiếp ạ...

----------

CKD, huanpt, tcm

----------


## huynhbacan

Do tips hàn T12 sensor nhiệt nối tiếp với dây đốt nóng nên có chút phức tạp khi đọc giá trị từ sensor nhiệt,
bù lại thì chất lượng khá tốt, gia nhiệt nhanh, giá trị từ sensor rất bám sát với nhiệt độ lõi nhiệt.

Sơ đồ mạch.

Có thể thay đổi transistor công suất bằng mosfet IRF9540 (mạch khác xíu hoặc cũng có thể theo cách khác 
khi A8 ở mức 1 thì công suất dẫn là được).

Còn tiếp ạ ....

----------

anhcos, tammc, tcm, thuhanoi, TigerHN

----------


## huynhbacan

em định upload file hex lên diễn đàn mà không thấy nút upload file,
có ai đã từng upload chưa ạ, chỉ em với.

----------


## CKD

Từ mục Quick Reply, phía dưới có Go Advanced. Vào đó có cái kẹp giấy để attach file. Nhưng hình như phải RAR lại thì phải.

----------

huynhbacan, thuhanoi

----------


## huynhbacan

để tăng độ phân giải cho ADC em có thay R1 = 100 ohm.


hakko driver Configuration.rar

file hex ạ,
dùng st.link nạp.
video em test với nguồn 16V.



màu xám là giá trị sensor nhiệt, màu xanh là giá trị tham chiếu.
(bổ sung thêm nút nhấn A12 và A15 xuống GND là tăng nhiệt và giảm nhiệt)

em không thiết bị đo nhiêt độ để tham chiếu, nên để thang tham chiếu nhiết từ 0->100,

----------

CKD, tcm, VanToan234

----------

